#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  The Secret to Recurring Customers to Your Business

## Bhavya

To grow our business most of us concentrate on making new sales or pursuing bigger prospects. But paying attention to your existing customers is essential to keeping your business thriving. Today in this post I'll reveal the secret to recurring customers to your business. Let's check out them below!

1) Let customers know what excellent service you are doing for them. 
2) Frequently write personal, handwritten notes for your old customers
3) Keep your conversations personal with your customers and build the real human bond
4) Remember their special occasions and send them greetings
5) Pass on information about industry trends, networking events and tradeshows that are beneficial for them.
6) Make follow-up calls or business development calls.
7) Ask their feedback and act on them

----------

